# Talking to foot!



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

I have never seen a bird do this before, but my nearly 4 month old cockatiel started to hold his foot straight up in front of his face and began talking to it. Too funny to see! Ever since then he does it all the time. Just wondering if anyone else has seen this silly behavior. It's so cute!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

The birds I have now don't, but one I had when I was younger use to do that. I thought it was normal, but then the ones i have now don't do that.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

My birdie does the exact same thing! he also waves it around and usually just holds it to his chest when talking, Here, even check it out in the video i got!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk1IzMYWRqk


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

That video is great!! Thanks for sharing. 

And I checked out your other videos! Birdie is HILARIOUS!!! ROFLMAO! 
'scratch,scratch,scratch,scratch,scratch....' and
'birdie,birdie,birdie,birdie,birdie....'

My family loves those videos!!!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I had an Indian Ringneck when I was a kid that did that a lot


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

It's such a funny behavior! I never saw it before. It's so nice to hear from others who have birds that do it. 

Have you guys seen Ezzie's videos yet? They are so cool. I love the one where Birdie is tapping. I trust Ezzie won't mind me posting it here for everyone to enjoy as much as I do:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Ezziee10#p/u/19/eIrW-VzHgPo


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

Frikkie opens and closes his toes and talks to his foot. He also talks to my feet.


----------

